# BIND Issues With .org TLD Only

## Kenji Miyamoto

I'm having some strange issues with BIND 9.4.3, but only with the .org root domain.  When I try:

```
; <<>> DiG 9.6.1-P3 <<>> org. NS

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 61405

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;org.            IN   NS

;; Query time: 1506 msec

;; SERVER: 2001:470:1f04:bbe::3#53(2001:470:1f04:bbe::3)

;; WHEN: Thu May  6 12:24:52 2010

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 21
```

Other domains, such as .com and .net work without issue:

```
; <<>> DiG 9.6.1-P3 <<>> com. NS

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 41809

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 13, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;com.            IN   NS

;; ANSWER SECTION:

com.         172800   IN   NS   m.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   i.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   b.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   j.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   c.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   h.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   k.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   l.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   e.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   d.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   f.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   a.gtld-servers.net.

com.         172800   IN   NS   g.gtld-servers.net.

;; Query time: 89 msec

;; SERVER: 2001:470:1f04:bbe::3#53(2001:470:1f04:bbe::3)

;; WHEN: Thu May  6 12:25:27 2010

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 245
```

My root.hint file is the same as this: http://www.internic.net/zones/named.root

Why would I be having a problem with the .org TLD and nothing else?

----------

## erik258

Maybe it's just your cache, try restarting named.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> Maybe it's just your cache, try restarting named.

 I've tried restarting it several times.  No dice.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I also tried adding these lines to my root.hint:

```
;

; AFALIAS

;

.                        3600000      NS    A0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO.

A0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      A     199.19.56.1

A0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      AAAA  2001:500:e::1

.                        3600000      NS    A2.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO.

A2.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      A     199.249.112.1

A2.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      AAAA  2001:500:40::1

.                        3600000      NS    B0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO.

B0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      A     199.19.54.1

B0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      AAAA  2001:500:c::1

.                        3600000      NS    B2.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO.

B2.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      A     199.249.120.1

B2.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      AAAA  2001:500:48::1

.                        3600000      NS    C0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO.

C0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      A     199.19.53.1

C0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      AAAA  2001:500:b::1

.                        3600000      NS    D0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO.

D0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      A     199.19.57.1

D0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO. 3600000      AAAA  2001:500:f::1
```

Instead of getting results (the ability to lookup .org domain names), I just get this in my log:

```
06-May-2010 20:26:12.081 checkhints: extra NS 'A0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO' in hints

06-May-2010 20:26:12.082 checkhints: extra NS 'A2.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO' in hints

06-May-2010 20:26:12.082 checkhints: extra NS 'B0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO' in hints

06-May-2010 20:26:12.083 checkhints: extra NS 'B2.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO' in hints

06-May-2010 20:26:12.084 checkhints: extra NS 'C0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO' in hints

06-May-2010 20:26:12.084 checkhints: extra NS 'D0.ORG.AFILIAS-NST.INFO' in hints
```

Here's some more information:

```
 % dig +cdflag org. NS

; <<>> DiG 9.6.1-P3 <<>> +cdflag org. NS

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 37812

;; flags: qr rd ra cd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 6, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 2

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;org.                           IN      NS

;; ANSWER SECTION:

org.                    172642  IN      NS      c0.org.afilias-nst.info.

org.                    172642  IN      NS      a2.org.afilias-nst.info.

org.                    172642  IN      NS      b2.org.afilias-nst.org.

org.                    172642  IN      NS      b0.org.afilias-nst.org.

org.                    172642  IN      NS      a0.org.afilias-nst.info.

org.                    172642  IN      NS      d0.org.afilias-nst.org.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

a0.org.afilias-nst.info. 85812  IN      A       199.19.56.1

a0.org.afilias-nst.info. 85823  IN      AAAA    2001:500:e::1

;; Query time: 34 msec

;; SERVER: 2001:470:1f04:bbe::3#53(2001:470:1f04:bbe::3)

;; WHEN: Thu May  6 20:43:20 2010

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 203
```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I found the solution here: https://lists.isc.org/pipermail/bind-users/2009-June/076493.html

I had to disable DNSSEC on my local nameserver.

----------

